# Drillpress lathe jig.



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with a jig to make pens on a drillpress? I bought one from Grizzly on a whim a lil while ago.

http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/Lathe-Attachment-for-Drill-Press/H8071

Tips and comments welcomed.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 13, 2013)

I did a little bit of research on such jigs a couple months ago to see if it could be an inexpensive, viable option to get into doing small turnings without going into the expense of a lathe just yet. The idea of being able to turn small things on my drill press intrigued me. It's been a while since I did the research, so I don't have any links available.

I haven't tried one out for myself, but ended up deciding that, for me, it would not be the route to go. Drill presses are not designed for lateral force. Even though my drill press is a cheapie no brand (probably Harbor Freight) 8" that I picked for $30 at a garage sale, I decided not to chance it, especially because if I break it, I can't afford to replace it at this time.

I have used my drill press for a little bit of light sanding of a couple things, such as knobs from a hand plane, but I have been careful to apply as little lateral force as possible. I've decided to wait until I can purchase a lathe to make turnings in my own shop.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2013)

Aha....I had not thought of that. Based on that point I'll not be using it on my spankin new Delta. However I do have a pos rockwell bench top I could try it on.

Thanx man.


----------



## Patrude (Jun 13, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with a jig to make pens on a drillpress? I bought one from Grizzly on a whim a lil while ago.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/Lathe-Attachment-for-Drill-Press/H8071
> 
> Tips and comments welcomed.



 I agree; I don't think the drill press is designed to be used in that manner. I am sure you could turn small projects but it might be at the cost of running the drill press off. If you are patient you should be able to find an affordable on craig list. Good idea to check out yard sales and moving sales too. Good luck with it


----------

